# i am leaving spain and am looking for new homes for my two lovely dogs



## bellimoo (Jun 6, 2011)

Thandi (looks like scooby doo although not a great dane - she is half belgiun mastif and half campo dog) and Fudge ( as her name indicates, lovely fudge brown , small ´podenco´trpe dog ) are lovely and very friendly dogs.
My 4 kids are now grown up and moving around different places and i am leaving Spain after 40 years!
i cant take them with me - it is too far away and it just wont be possible - they have been part of the family since they were babies - Thandi was a present for my daughter after she had open heart surgery and Fudge was found in a rubbish bin with her 8 brothers and sisters outside my son's school.
they are two lovely characters and need somewhere where they can run in the countryside - we walk them almost everyday in the river and they have a good run.
please let me know if anyone can have them or if you know of someone that might want them - they love kids.
thank you 
Will post some pictures soon.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi, I am sure you must already know this but it's going to be very hard to re-home these unless you have a lovely friend that can help.

The rescue centres are full (although a new one has opened in Benalmadena so you could possibly try there) and more and more dogs are being abandoned every day. Only last week somebody dumped a puppy on my doorstep 

We run a kennels and training centre and in only 7 months of being here, I have had 2 dogs left behind in the kennels, 1 puppy dumped on me, and several people who are kennelling dogs tell me they are looking for a new home for them (but were good and paid their bill and took them home again after their trip!)

The Spanish won't spay/neuter their animals as they feel it is 'cruel' yet when they have a litter they dump them in bins.....the brits come along and feel sorry for the animals and either take them in or to a shelter....again, I have a 7 week old puppy who I am now taking caring of for 9months so that he can go to a family in the UK (who has paid for this kennelling) when his passport is complete - it's CRAZY!!!

I appreciate there are always circumstances, but dogs are for life and cannot be passed from pillar to post, dumped on doorsteps are thrown away like trash - it makes me so cross!  please please have a back up plan because rehoming is gonna be TOUGH 

Get some pics on, give us a full bio on each of them - can they be split up for instance? People on here are lovely and will try their hardest but don't hold your breath xx


----------



## bellimoo (Jun 6, 2011)

*thank you for your prompt reply*

I am totally aware of the problems - so much so, I have been asking for months - even considered taking them, but am going to Sri Lanka and I had just one guard dog there, and l and behold when i went back this year, there were 4 of them the peoplel ooking after the house hadn't told me , so it is a bit of a dog nightmare.
I will not leave them behind any kennels or anything like that - dont worry - but I have to find homes for them.
I think they will be better together as that is what they are used to , but I also think that if they go to the right place, they can be separated.
they are two really affectionate lovely girls.

I will take them out and take some pics of them tomorrow int he countryside and put them up.

thank you so much for your kind message.



donz said:


> Hi, I am sure you must already know this but it's going to be very hard to re-home these unless you have a lovely friend that can help.
> 
> The rescue centres are full (although a new one has opened in Benalmadena so you could possibly try there) and more and more dogs are being abandoned every day. Only last week somebody dumped a puppy on my doorstep
> 
> ...


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

I hope you find homes for your dogs. Some English friends of mine have just taken a pointer-cross whose owner could not keep him, back to England.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

*Iwould take them*



youngagepensioner said:


> I hope you find homes for your dogs. Some English friends of mine have just taken a pointer-cross whose owner could not keep him, back to England.


I would gladly take your dogs but I live 80kms south west of Madrid with no car. I have a beautiful Labrador and a 1000 square metre garden. I will ask around to see if anyone will give me a lift but I am out in the sticks. Whatever happens I wish you good luck as I know it will be traumatic for you.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Trubrit said:


> I would gladly take your dogs but I live 80kms south west of Madrid with no car. I have a beautiful Labrador and a 1000 square metre garden. I will ask around to see if anyone will give me a lift but I am out in the sticks. Whatever happens I wish you good luck as I know it will be traumatic for you.


That's a wonderful offer! :clap2: Given the circumstances, perhaps the OP could pay for transportation of the dogs to you if do agree to take them? I'm sure the cost wouldn't be an issue given the OP clearly loves the animals and wants the best for them? I do hope this story has a happy ending


----------

